# Ouch....Bowel Spasms.... Help!!!!!!!



## bluesclues

I am a 16 year old female, recently diagnosed with IBS and I am in search of help. I have bowl spasms on a frequent basis leaving me in extream pain. My doctor has placed me on the medication Levisin, 0.125mg. Sometimes these spasms last up to 7 hours very unbearable. The spasms seem to be worst at the starting of my period. What else can I do to ease or cure the pain of these spasms as they occur? Someone suggested a heating pad? What else can I do?


----------



## Nikki

Well, heating pad is a good idea. Er...Well, if its related to your period a pain killer?I take an antspasmodic called Mebeverine Hydrochloride (Colofac) which is OTC in England.Pepper mint tea could help, or peppermint entric coated capsules. I think they are quite expensive but it would be worth it for a little relief around your period.I am in so much pain during mine. I feel for you!PM me if you want to talk.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS

levison never worked for me get somethign with opium in it


----------



## devorahb14

Hi bluesclues!Interesting, I'm also a 16 year old female and live in Canada! I'm chronically getting IBS attacks - painful cramps and spasms. My gastro. told me that there is nothing besides Tylenol that would help me. Just a few days ago I went to the Emergency Room since I couldn't breathe properly because of the severe pain.My family freaked out since they have never seen me buckling over, nearly screaming from pain! Those cramps lasted for 12 hours which I spent in the ER. All they gave me was Gravol and alot of Tyelenol!! Best to you anf let me know if there is anything that can help!


----------



## flux

> quote:I have bowl spasms


How do you know they are spasms?


> quote:get somethign with opium in it


Opium and related drugs generally *cause* what one might consider spasms in the gut (depending on the dose).


----------



## jb2

I take a product called Spasmonal forte, generic name, Alverine. This is on prescription in the Uk or over the counter (OTC)Not too sure of its availability elsewhere but it is very effective and I only need 1 per day.


----------



## catherine23

i also suffer during periods and in between if anyone else is the same please im me!


----------



## katiets

I'm also 16 and suffer spasms after amost every meal...I drink hot drinks like pepermint and camomille infusions to ease the pain...Oh yeah, by the way, Teen16, I'm also from Montreal Canada, we should chat sometime...


----------



## Aeeda

I don't have such severe pain, so maybe this won't apply to you, but I find that a hot bath always helps. Also, smoking pot sometimes helps to pay less attention to the pain. I heard, that in California (where medical marijuana is legal)there is even a question of whether you have IBS on the application form.


----------



## Cara Mia

I have a spastic colon and take Levsin also. The Levsin seems to work but I won't let myself rely on a drug to make me feel better. Plus, if you take it too much you can become constipated which makes the situation worse. I ususally take it if I'm going out to eat. I've tried an elimination diet to see if there are certain foods that trigger the spasms. And I keep track of everything in a food diary. That might help you. Yes a hot shower helps the spasms, so I'm guessing that a heating pad would do the job also. I just started drinking chamomile and peppermint tea. I've been told that they help with spasms. Good Luck!


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS

My doc gave me a drug with opium in it and it tooks my cramps way. Excuse the hell out of me for sharing my experiences. Do you always have pms flux?


----------



## Lomaal

Since someone brought up medical marijuana, i have to comment on it. I'm 16, from San Francisco, CA. Altough I don't think its cool to become a pothead, mary jane actually REALLY helps take the pain away. Alot of times after i have D (which is also the worst and most painful right before and during my period) my stomach will just have a horrible pain, not like nausea, just pain. I have found that no matter what I take (tylenol, asprin, belladona, donatal (sp?), zantac, peppermint tea, etc.) the pain is still there. Its so bad that I'm usually just doubled over, crying. Its really bad, so I decided to try smoking weed to see if it helped. Sadly, it did. I think besides california, its illegal every to smoke weed, and even here, its sooo hard to get a medical marijuana card. But if anyone is willing to try it I'd definetly say go for it. I've only done it twice to ease the pain, because I don't want to become dependent, but it completely relaxed me and made me feel better. if you're willing to, try it.


----------



## Nikki

Seriously. I know you think that smoking pot is a good way to help cure the pain but i don't think in the long term it will do you any good. I'm not saying that im perfect. I have done it too. Im cetainly NO angel. But take it from someone who knows. It is definately NOT the way to go.Try and fine something elsethat is distracting to do. Listen to some soothing music or something. Have you ever thought of trying hypnotherapy for your IBS? Have a look at success stories on the CBT/Hypno forum on the BB or look at www.ibsaudioprogram.com I have just finsihed and it is really cool. I hope you find something to help.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS

Pain killers do not work on menstrual cramps; that is very old misconception. If you are having menstrual related cramps you need an anti inflamatory drug from your gyno such as Vioxx or celebrex. The only way pain killers will work is by knocking you out or the placebo effect. Despite what SOME people say certain opium drugs help people, they helped me. I was also told that for some people smoking pot intensifies the feelings you are having, so if you are in that category it could make your cramping horrible. Maybe they can give you a higher dose of antispaz meds.


----------



## Lomaal

smoking pot doesn't really intensify your physical feelings, maybe emotional. also anothing good way to make cramps go away is to start on birth control. I used to get cramps so bad that id pass out, so my doctor started me on birth control and i NEVER have severe cramps anymore, if i even have them at all they are so slight that its just a tiny annoyance. just a suggestion.


----------



## Nikki

Yes, i went on the pill for period cramps. I thought we were talking about IBS cramps? Ok, i have lost the plot now! What are we talking about?


----------



## Shannon21

quote:My doc gave me a drug with opium in it and it tooks my cramps way. Excuse the hell out of me for sharing my experiences. Do you always have pms flux?







too funny kitty!!


----------

